# Outside Sockets



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I keep saying this to myself, but I really need a couple of outside sockets.

Everything I see on YouTube always seems to be where the person is essentially running what I'd consider an "extension lead". By that I mean they have an outdoor socket, and then feed the cable through, and have a plug on the other end, and plug into an existing outlet.

I get the pros of this - easy for anyone to do, no need for RCD, no need to mess with existing electrics etc. The big con for me is the unsightly cable you'd have to run inside.

The location of one socket I would want, is directly behind a socket that already exists in the house.

I have a couple of sparky mates, so should be able to get them up. I assume it's relatively simple for them to spur off an existing socket to power it?

I get the big negative in that case would anyone could "steal" my electric whilst I'm away. (I'd want a socket at the end of the house at the side of the drive in front of my gates,and a separate socket towards the rear which would be behind the gates, thus secure).

Assume if it was spurred, I'd have to then get a socket with its own RCD protection?

Am I missing any other pros and cons for each solution?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Similarly to what you're wanting I had an outside socket put at the end of the house so I wouldn't have to plug in to the garage which is at the back of the house.

The electrician wired it through the wall in to a socket in the living room.

Trouble is it works fine for the vacuum cleaner but if I try my Kranzle 1152 it just trips in the consumer unit which is a pain in itself being behind the back panel of a kitchen cupboard.

I really need to get the electrician back but then covid happened, so I'm back to having the Kranzle plugged in the garage and having to walk up and down the drive if I want to alter the pressure.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

There is the ones where you just plug an RCD until in any excisting sockett inside and drill straight to the wall.
They work perfectly fine, but some living room sockett are rated for a lower amperage.
I got mine installed by a sparky and he pulled new cables and outside it on a different fuse in the board.
As I needed also a 7 kw cable for the car charger, he noticed that my gas and water pipes where not correct earthed, so in case of a fault, there was some danger that the RCD unit wouldn’t work correctly.
All sorted now, it’s worth to spend a little bit more and knowing that if there is a fault, you are not electrocuted. 

Regarding stealing of power, how much can they steal?
If they charged a car in my drive, they maybe steal 3-5 pound? 
That is if they are brave enough to sit on my drive, in view of the camera’s for several hours.
I guess my neighbors will ask them where they are up to.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Put it via an inside switch, that way you can switch the outside socket off when you don't need it... This is what I've done and it's for more peace of mind than anything else...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have two power points outside, they’re a Godsend


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

NeilG40 said:


> Similarly to what you're wanting I had an outside socket put at the end of the house so I wouldn't have to plug in to the garage which is at the back of the house.
> 
> The electrician wired it through the wall in to a socket in the living room.
> 
> ...


My guess there is there's too much of a draw on that ring or too small of a breaker to cope with the extra draw of thr Kranzle (given its a living room, there wouldn't be anything of real heavy power consumption)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Regarding stealing of power, how much can they steal?
> If they charged a car in my drive, they maybe steal 3-5 pound?
> That is if they are brave enough to sit on my drive, in view of the camera's for several hours.
> I guess my neighbors will ask them where they are up to.


True, we live on a nice estate TBF. Was mainly thinking when we're away for a week or two at a time. But guess I could put a padlock on if I really wanted to.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

You can buy outdoor sockets where the docket itself is RCD protected so you can just have a normal plug on the end. I’ve got one in the shed at the side of the house that’s plugged into a socket in the living room, obviously I didn’t want an ugly RCD plug on show. So can be switched off. 

Also have an outdoor socket at the side of the garage door with the RCD socket plugged into the garage. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

RandomlySet said:


> True, we live on a nice estate TBF. Was mainly thinking when we're away for a week or two at a time. But guess I could put a padlock on if I really wanted to.


Turn the power off while you are away? Shouldn't be a problem to flick the circuit breaker to off unless of course you've a freezer in the living room.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Tykebike said:


> Turn the power off while you are away? Shouldn't be a problem to flick the circuit breaker to off unless of course you've a freezer in the living room.


The breaker does all downstairs sockets, so yeah, would turn off fridge/freezer and small chest freezer..


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

love the type of world where in when we're worried about people stealing our elecky :lol:

as people have said, how much cld they steal?! I live in Hull, which is rum in itself but never heard of anyone using someones domestic outside socket!

ive no need for one as garage is at the front and has power but ive seen local sparkys advertising on face book etc and supply and feet a double for a ton £100. seems reasonable as they socket case and trunking wld be a few quid


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

kingswood said:


> love the type of world where in when we're worried about people stealing our elecky :lol:
> 
> as people have said, how much cld they steal?! I live in Hull, which is rum in itself but never heard of anyone using someones domestic outside socket!
> 
> ive no need for one as garage is at the front and has power but ive seen local sparkys advertising on face book etc and supply and feet a double for a ton £100. seems reasonable as they socket case and trunking wld be a few quid


I just know how the mrs thinks (she gets it from her mum).... As I say, we live in an ok area - I dare say we could leave our doors unlocked if we wanted.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Most decent outdoor sockets have a loop on the lid and body so you can fit a small padlock to stop it being used without your permission. I bought two to replace the old ones I had fitted 15 years ago which had gone brittle. They are decent ones, and cost just £12 plus vat each from my local builders merchants.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you're worrying too much over someone stealing electricity.
Running a spur off the inside socket is fine, sparky will have it done in no time. I'd do it myself though! 

I have a double outside socket and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The tiny lock loops you get on outdoor plastic sockets are a waste of time. The force required to turn the padlock to break the plastic loop is likely less than the force required to turn the key to open the lock. 😂
If you suspect the neighbours will run their hot tub heater whilst you are on holiday you will want an inner switch. :thumb: And yes, I know someone that did that.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The tiny lock loops you get on outdoor plastic sockets are a waste of time. The force required to turn the padlock to break the plastic loop is likely less than the force required to turn the key to open the lock.
> If you suspect the neighbours will run their hot tub heater whilst you are on holiday you will want an inner switch. :thumb: And yes, I know someone that did that.


Haha, that area must be poorer than mine!

If they're that hard up they shld be wiring to the lamppost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

My father in law is qualified and fitted one for us last week so the wife could run some water feature thing. Will come in handy for other things as well. The double IP65 socket with RCD was £20 from Toolstation and FIL supplied the cable as it only needed about 18 inches. Stealing the electric did come to mind but as next door already have an outside socket I can't see it being an issue for us.
Admittedly electricity is still something of a novelty in Chesterfield so maybe your fears could be justified ;-)


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> If you suspect the neighbours will run their hot tub heater whilst you are on holiday you will want an inner switch. :thumb: And yes, I know someone that did that.


If you find your neighbour doing that, you should sneak in one night and pee in their hot tub :lol:


----------



## Haze-20 (Sep 27, 2017)

I installed one of these recently.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004KL0A8W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Since buying a 25m Direct Hose reel and stubby trigger I only need it for the vacuum. (no space in garage at this time for the car and have to drag everything to the from of the house.

I just flick the RCD off when not in use, 1 second job to restore power outside.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> If you find your neighbour doing that, you should sneak in one night and pee in their hot tub :lol:


This was actually a friend of mine. He plugged it into a socket his neighbour had on the side of his garage. He's just daft. 
I would have drowned the bugger if it was me. 😂


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> This was actually a friend of mine. He plugged it into a socket his neighbour had on the side of his garage. He's just daft.
> I would have drowned the bugger if it was me. 😂


They have a chav bath. Say no more! :lol:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> I think you're worrying too much over someone stealing electricity.
> .


Tangential anecdote : our office building, multi occupancy, on the High Street, with all meters etc together in the cellar. We had an unusually high lecky bill covering the Christmas period one year, and discovered a good portion of the town's Christmas lights had been run off our supply....


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> If you find your neighbour doing that, you should sneak in one night and pee in their hot tub :lol:


Too tame. If they nicked my electricity they would effectively be Shi**ing on their doorstep. It would only be fair to return the favour and pop out a floater in their hot tub.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> Too tame. If they nicked my electricity they would effectively be Shi**ing on their doorstep. It would only be fair to return the favour and pop out a floater in their hot tub.


Patience is key here. Pee in it first, enjoy watching them sipping their prosecco whilst bathing in your urine a few times before leaving the floater. 😂😂


----------

